# Can temporary closures be billed?



## coder25 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello all,


My doctor insists that I can bill out for a temporary closure device, however, I cannot find a code for a Wittmach patch.  The patient had a SB resection with anastomosis and ileostomy as well as an abdominal washout.  He also placed a Wittman patch (temporary velcro patch).  Can this be billed out?  If so, where can I find this info.  I searched the CPT book, but could not find anything about this particular graft.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 26, 2010)

*NO - but you can bill for secondary closure*

You won't bill anything for the temporary patch.

But you will code the secondary closure when it is finally peformed - CPT 13160 (with 58 modifier).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## coder25 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help Tessa!


----------

